# Southwestern (USA) Architecture



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

I did a forum search and was surprised to see that there doesn't appear to be a thread showcasing southwestern architecture.

Does anyone have any particular examples they would like to share?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sure, here's Santa Fe New Mexico:*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/xinmincat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominamia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyonflickr/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chibeba/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chibeba/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quenby80/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quenby80/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quenby80/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puroticorico/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puroticorico/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puroticorico/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puroticorico/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/puroticorico/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gretapolo/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhfisk/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

We never see enough Santa Fe, such a beautiful place.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

More Santa Fe 


Santa Fe, NM by kellgallaher, on Flickr


Santa Fe, NM - Native American Indian Art Museum (8645) by psuhockeychick, on Flickr


Santa Fe, NM - Art Museum Courtyard in HDR (hdr2) by psuhockeychick, on Flickr


AZ.NM.2010-11 by AKJesse, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flaneur/


Santa Fe, NM by Citoyen du Monde Inc, on Flickr


ROUTE66_2010_1190 - SANTA FE NM by Tsinoul, on Flickr


Santa Fe Museum by sfPhotocraft, on Flickr


----------



## Basincreek (Mar 10, 2008)

I've only been through Santa Fe once. But I really liked it. 

The state capital is also pretty interesting.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mission San Miguel Santa Fe*


San Miguel by Rishi Menon, on Flickr

*San Felipe De Neri Church, Albuquerque*


Old Town Church by Rishi Menon, on Flickr

*Mission Rancho De Taos*


Two And Two by Rishi Menon, on Flickr


Bless You by Rishi Menon, on Flickr


Mission by Rishi Menon, on Flickr

*Church, Golden NM*


Closer To Heaven by Rishi Menon, on Flickr

*Taos Pueblo*


Crossover by Rishi Menon, on Flickr


Apartment Living by Rishi Menon, on Flickr

*White adobe, Taos NM*


Spooky by Rishi Menon, on Flickr

*Santa Fe*


Adobe Architechture by Rishi Menon, on Flickr


----------

